# Oil Absorbing Moisturizers?



## KristyVictoria (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi guys,

  I have really oily skin and I used to use Estee Lauder's Clear Difference - Oil absorbing hydrator... It worked very well to help control my oil, but it's about $32 and it goes pretty quickly. I was wondering if anyone knew of anything that worked similarly and was less expensive? 

   Thanks!!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 15, 2009)

Have you tried MAC's Oil Control lotion?  It's pretty good.

Also, believe it or not, Mary Kay makes an oil free moisturizer called Oil Control Lotion and it's very nice, leaves a velvety matte finish.  You get a lot for the price, if I recall.  It's been a while since I used it.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Have you tried MAC's Oil Control lotion?  It's pretty good.

Also, believe it or not, Mary Kay makes an oil free moisturizer called Oil Control Lotion and it's very nice, leaves a velvety matte finish.  You get a lot for the price, if I recall.  It's been a while since I used it._

 
I haven't tried the MAC - is it new? What's it called?

I'll have to see if I can find a mary kay person to check that out.

Thanks!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey there - here are some links to both the MAC and Mary Kay products (no affiliation, just have used both before):

M·A·C Cosmetics | Oil Control Lotion

Just realized the MAC is $28, so not much less than the EL Clear Difference...

Oil Control Lotion 3 (Oily)

HTH!


----------

